# Engine / Motor Mounts



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Greetings,

I just picked up a 312 which is missing the two motor mounts. As you probably know these were the kind that, as I would call it, were peened into place. So my questions:

Do you think the mounting "plates" from some other scrap locos would work? The ones I may
try are from a 21160, are not quite as wide, but the business edge seems to land in the right place. 

I was told "just drill a hole and use a S230B screw to mount them. (self tapping?). Any help here before I mess something up would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Oldfeller


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm not sure if the newer mounts will work. Instant glue them in place just so you can eyeball them, and then just pop them off without damage. Or use some tape to get a measurement. I would think self-tapping screws would work, or drill and tap them for a machine screw. Make sure you keep the height of the post as original as you might have some clearance problems with the top of the boiler shell. There are at least a 1/2 dozen nice shells on ebay right now also, if you wanted to go that route.


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks Fllyernut,
I did as you said, they seem to match up with the chassis. From 21160 to 312, we'll see.
I will try a self tapping screw first, if I can't get that to work I will try drilling a bit larger hole and tap it. All the types and sizes of screws are confusing, but I will drill and tap and I plan on using a 4-40 tap and screw
Will let you know.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Be careful and don't force the screw as those holes can split. A while back I picked one up only to find it split on one side. I doctored it up and got it working but it was touch and go. Good luck.

Larry


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys,

It worked. I don't know what kind of metal these locos are made of but it was pretty soft.
I used a 3/32" bit for most of the depth. Since I was afraid I might go through the side of the boiler I bottomed out the hole with a 1/16" bit. Then used a #4 x 3/8 self tapping screw working it back and forth, and it tightened down just fine. Used a little oil drilling and with the screw. The chassis fit just great, (used 21160 mounts in this 312).
Thanks again for the encouragement and ideas.
Oldfeller


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

oldfeller said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It worked. I don't know what kind of metal these locos are made of but it was pretty soft.
> I used a 3/32" bit for most of the depth. Since I was afraid I might go through the side of the boiler I bottomed out the hole with a 1/16" bit. Then used a #4 x 3/8 self tapping screw working it back and forth, and it tightened down just fine. Used a little oil drilling and with the screw. The chassis fit just great, (used 21160 mounts in this 312).
> ...


Judging from the time of your post, you couldn't sleep until that thing was fixed,lol!!! Glad it all worked out for you. The metal is soft; I think it's part zinc and something else, not sure. In case of a bent part on the cab, you can also use a little heat from a plumbers torch to bend stuff back into shape.


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

I don't have any AF stuff yet, but it interests me just as the PW Lionel.

You think any of you can post some pictures so the rest of us can see what you're referring to? :dunno:


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

oldfeller said:


> Thanks guys,
> 
> It worked. I don't know what kind of metal these locos are made of but it was pretty soft.
> I used a 3/32" bit for most of the depth. Since I was afraid I might go through the side of the boiler I bottomed out the hole with a 1/16" bit. Then used a #4 x 3/8 self tapping screw working it back and forth, and it tightened down just fine. Used a little oil drilling and with the screw. The chassis fit just great, (used 21160 mounts in this 312).
> ...


Excellent. Makes you feel good when you can save one. 

Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

:appl::appl: Sounds more like you solved your own problem...congrats.....


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

*312 motor mount fix pics*

Ok, was asked for some pics of the 312 motor mount repair.
The screw shown was labeled self tapping....looks the same as
a #4 3/8 pan head that was black and more like what AF might 
have used if these mounts had been screwed on originally. But these 
worked and I don't want to keep messing around. "If it ain't broke don't 
mess with it."

Oldfeller

PS Never posted pics here before ...I had to open each in a separate tab or I couldn't return to the posts....?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice job.....:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Beautiful work and you saved an otherwise useless item....nice!


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

Hi, I know this is an old post, but does anyone know of a source for the motor mount plates, and if they are all the same? If they are universal across shells, and even from O to S scales, then it seems there should be a P/N from the O stuff, since they were screwed on on those trains as opposed to peened on (all the S I have seen). I could use a few for various projects that are missing them. I could remake them, but would rather spend a few bucks rather than my time making new ones.
Thanks all!
Tim


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

For S gauge Gilbert steam engines there are four different mounts. Easiest way to find them is on Port Lines site just search "motor mounts."


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

AmFlyer said:


> For S gauge Gilbert steam engines there are four different mounts. Easiest way to find them is on Port Lines site just search "motor mounts."


Thanks Tom! 
They aren't individually called out in any of the parts lists I have access too, so I wasn't sure. As always, appreciate the help and knowledge!
Tim


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Since they were staked in the diecast shells they were not listed as a separate part in the engine diagrams. As we know, 70 years later we have a need for some replacements.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

They do pop up on ebay often. I make my own using the same size stock as the original.


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

flyernut said:


> They do pop up on ebay often. I make my own using the same size stock as the original.


This will probably be my solution as well, if I have the right ones to work off of! It just always takes so much longer than I think it will to make such simple parts.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

TimmyD said:


> This will probably be my solution as well, if I have the right ones to work off of! It just always takes so much longer than I think it will to make such simple parts.
> Thanks,
> Tim


Buy a cheap 303 or 307 plastic boiler shell with the motor mounts, They will be screwed on, simply unscrew them and duplicate.The stock I used is even the right color, thickness,etc.


----------

